# Hand grinder for v60



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

any recommendations for a hand grinder for work (if/when i have to go back in). It would only be used for pourover, i'm not looking for something that would grind espresso. daily usage would be brewing v60 for 2 twice a day so something reasonably robust but not like my hg-1.

https://prima-coffee.com/learn/article/comparisons/a-comparison-premium-hand-grinders-coffee-and-espresso/32722 is the m47 worth it?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd buy from Aliexpress.

Cheap and when it inevitably gets stolen by some loser, you won't be too upset.

I got a Bodum hand grinder for £10 on ebay. Works great. Ebay can be good.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

The m47 is fantastic, I've said before I miss mine, you'll have read how capable it is and no doubt the comparisons between that and the Comandante. Kinu also now has a brew burr option and their various smaller/cheaper models. They're your top 2 picks, budget notwithstanding.

I'd also consider the MBK Aergrind/Aerspeed, circa. £100. The latter won't grind for espresso but will churn through beans much quicker with comparable consistency at the courseness you want.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Aerspeed or Comandante, M47 is espresso oriented unless you use brew replacement burr. Have them all


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

If you pick up a slight cosmetic seconds Aergrind they are £80 plus vat. And aerspeed is £75 plus. The problem is how long can you wait. Try c1700hrs tonight and see what comes up. I really mean be logged in before 5 and be quick!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

thanks all, will take a look at aerspeed, luckily i'm in no rush to get back to the office...


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

TheOrgozoid said:


> thanks all, will take a look at aerspeed, luckily i'm in no rush to get back to the office...


I would say the aergrind would give you best of both worlds. There's been a burr change in one of them I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

